# Check these Mosquitoes out



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I have never seen mosquitoes this thick and large before. They were hanging on the tractor today.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

I've seen them that size but not in sitting in large numbers. Very glad I'm not near swampland.


----------



## Palmettokat (Jul 10, 2017)

broadriver, are you near swamp land? My guess is these are from rains from Florence and Michael. Here our county was spraying maybe before we had the massive flood waters. Have no notice them being bad in last couple of weeks and I DO live near swamp. Large one about 1/4 mile from me but that might be about their flight range.

We have had I think couple of serious mosquitoes born infections in SC since Florence.


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

I haven't seen a mosquito here since mid Sept. Been a cool fall so far, but i guess the cold has been worth it to get rid of the skeeters.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

So much for the old statement "every thing is larger in Texas". 

Does OFF(Deet) have any type of affect on those MONSTERS?


----------



## StxPecans (Mar 3, 2018)

This spring i was repairing fences from hurricane harvey damage on the Guadalupe river bottom. They were abiut the same in the picture. Off deepwoods had no effect on them. It was really hot sticky sweaty weather with absolutely no breeze. You could spray down with repellant and 5 min later be covered. They were even trying to go in your mouth it was the worst I have ever seen. Wasnt as bad a few days later when the wind started blowing. Made for a long 2 or 3 weeks of fence repair.
Since we were pulling alot of sticks, limbs, logs, and just debris off fence we did have lots of little smoldering fires for smoke and it did help some but these things were just so thick.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

A couple of years ago we had 13" of rain in like 36 hours, mosquitos were so bad you had to take a bath in deet to even go outside at noon.


----------



## broadriverhay (Jun 13, 2014)

I’m on Broad River. They are not too bad around my barn but this was on the edge of the field in some tall grass in a damp area. I’ve never seen them this bad. I was in the cab and did not open the door. I don’t know if deet would be effective or not.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That was a good call to not get out.....neither would I. They're bad around here right now as well, just don't have access to the steroids


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

And in typical fashion, only the females are the ones trying to suck your blood. Damn feminists. True story


----------



## KYhaymaker (Jun 7, 2018)

Call in an airstrike asap


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Oldest son is sitting in a tree down on the Flint River in S. Georgia as I type. He went into the timber yesterday scouting and came out and went straight to Walmart and bought another Thermacell.....he left his at home in Atlanta.

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I bet he did.....thermocell is a wonderful invention, it has allowed me to hunt in areas previously inaccessible because of the skeeters. Off, came out with a similar unit but it doesn't use heat, has a fan...works well but it's not a thermocell. It's one of those "don't leave home without it" type things....


----------

